# Treating woodworm in blanks & finished product



## siric (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

It turns out that I have woodworm in some of my blanks and finished product (I see holes appearing after completion).

Can anyone suggest how I treat the wood/products to kill them?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 21, 2014)

Seal them in with CA and sell it as wormy wood.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RKB (Sep 21, 2014)

Heat will kill them.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 21, 2014)

Pop them in the freezer for 3-4 days.


----------



## KenV (Sep 21, 2014)

Barbados --  probably a whole different set of bugs than we see here in the north part of North America.   Moisture is key for several species, but one nasty pest is powder post beadle that likes wood that are not moist.

Trick is less killing the adults and larvae than to kill the eggs and make sure the cycle is clearly broken.

Small items - heat above about 150 degrees will cook the whole thing.   Some swear by microwave for killing the adults and larvae, but may or may not get the eggs.

You are tropical -- and freezing may work.

If you can find/figure out what exactly the bug(s) are, the life cycle may be broken.


----------



## siric (Sep 22, 2014)

I had thought about the microwave but was not sure how long and at what power and what effect it would have on the wood esp. if it was already try.

But freezing I like; should not be a problem.

One other thought that I did have was to put them in my vacuum chamber assuming that 5 minutes without oxygen should kill anything!!


----------



## Rockytime (Sep 22, 2014)

Many years ago I had a clock case with wood worms. A cabinet maker friend of mine sealed the case in a plastic bag along with formaldehyde. I am not recommending this unless you are an embalmer. Don't know the health hazards but it worked on my clock case. My friend is deceased. Can't swear from what tho.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 24, 2014)

Rockytime said:


> Many years ago I had a clock case with wood worms. A cabinet maker friend of mine sealed the case in a plastic bag along with formaldehyde. I am not recommending this unless you are an embalmer. Don't know the health hazards but it worked on my clock case. My friend is deceased. Can't swear from what tho.



When I was in high school biology, we had a project to collect insects, put them in a jar with formaldehyde, then mount them for display... in small quantities, don't think it's too dangerous.... can't say for sure but when I was in the navy, it was rumored that some of the beers we got in the tropics also had a little formaldehyde in them... or it may just have been the taste of the beers... you know, the Skunky beers... :biggrin:


----------



## steve worcester (Sep 28, 2014)

one of the Mesquite guys says to soak the wood in mineral spirits


----------



## Dai Sensei (Sep 28, 2014)

Microwave or freezer works too


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 29, 2014)

just be careful with the microwave... 
too long on high and you can actually burn the wood from the inside out... DAMHIKT..... 
microwaved wood that is burned stinks.... DAMHIKT ...
burning wood in your microwave puts up lots of smoke in the shop .. DAMHIKT
and even though it called an oven, it's not a good fire place..... DAMHIKT  

:redface::redface::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## triw51 (Oct 8, 2014)

TellicoTurning said:


> Rockytime said:
> 
> 
> > Many years ago I had a clock case with wood worms. A cabinet maker friend of mine sealed the case in a plastic bag along with formaldehyde. I am not recommending this unless you are an embalmer. Don't know the health hazards but it worked on my clock case. My friend is deceased. Can't swear from what tho.
> ...


 
We also collected bugs but killed them using ethol alcohol on cottonballs in glass jars.  Not sure how to use it to kill the bugs in wood maybe seal the wood in a baggie with the alcohol on a rag and leave it for a few days.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 8, 2014)

TellicoTurning said:


> just be careful with the microwave...
> too long on high and you can actually burn the wood from the inside out... DAMHIKT.....
> microwaved wood that is burned stinks.... DAMHIKT ...
> burning wood in your microwave puts up lots of smoke in the shop .. DAMHIKT
> ...


 
Sets off the smoke alarm and you have to buy a new microwave for the wife because she doesn't like the smell.  BUT on the plus side you now have a microwave for the shop.  (Not that I know anything about that of course.)


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 10, 2014)

triw51 said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > just be careful with the microwave...
> ...



Would never consider using the wife's microwave... I like to eat too much and she might just quick cooking if I mess up hers... I bought one specifically for the shop from the local habitat store for $10.... a big ol' Monkey Wards that will hold a 12-13 inch bowl... 

BTW, love the area where you live... spent a couple of nights in Sedona (when we lived in Tucson, named our dog, a red husky Sedona)  also spent a night in Cottonwood and explored Camp Verde... would have like to retired in AZ, but couldn't afford it when I was working, sure couldn't on SS.


----------

